# Belüftung für 200er Hel-X Tonnne



## mcreal (23. Okt. 2012)

Nabend,

ich möchte für meine 200er __ Hel-X Tonne eine passende Belüftung anschaffen.
In die Tonne sollen 50 - 70l Hel-X rein.
An Pumpenleistung,habe ich so an die 20l/Minute gedacht.

Was ist dafür die bessere Lösung:

Belüfterplatten,Stäbe oder doch "normale" Lüftersteine


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hey,

normale "Luftsteine" reichen, 

wenn Geld (fast) keine Rolle spielt geht auch höherwertiges.. 

Was für eine Belüftungspumpe willste denn anschliessen?


----------



## mcreal (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Was für eine Belüftungspumpe willste denn anschliessen?



Hallo,

diese oder diese hier.


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

warum denn einen Kompressor? Gibt es dazu einen Grund?



Ach dann nimm die hailea ..


----------



## Nori (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Ich würde immer nen Kolbenkompressor nehmen.
Von der Belüftung her reicht der sicherlich aus - was die Umwälzug der Hel-X Medien angeht bin ich skeptisch - da hat das Teil (ich hab den selbst) zu wenig Power - ich würde ne Nummer größer nehmen.
Größere Platten verteilen die Luft feiner und haben dadurch wenig kinetische Energie in den Luftblasen.
Ich denke ein oder zwei selbstgebaute Ausströmer mit wenigen Öffnungen würde da mehr Bewegung reinbringen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Ich würde ne kleine hiblow nehmen und keinen Kompressor


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

@ Mike

Die beiden Pumpen sind zu klein für das Volumen. Um Helix ordentlich bewegt zu bekommen, brauchst du mindestens 50l/min. Ich habe auch mit den 35er Kompressor angefangen und das war nix. Habe dann eine KoiPro 50 oder so dran gepappelt und nun bewegt es sich wie doll und verrückt.


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Mike,
ich hatte einen LK35 schon an der IH mit der Menge an Hel-X in einer 200 Liter Tonne schon am laufen.
Das hat mit 4 Belüftersteinen auch gut funktioniert. 
Wegen der Geräuschwntwicklung werde ich aber auf die größere Hailea umsteigen.

Wichtig für das bewegen ist, dass es schwebendes Hel-X ist. Für das schwimmende braucht man mehr Leistung.


----------



## mcreal (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hallo zusammen,



zAiMoN schrieb:


> warum denn einen Kompressor? Gibt es dazu einen Grund?



einen bestimmten Grund für einen Kompressor habe ich bisher nicht direkt.
Dachte das ein Kompressor die bessere Lösung ist.
Zumindest,ist der Kompressor bei fast gleichem Stromverbrauch wohl Leistungsstärker.




Joerg schrieb:


> Mike,
> ich hatte einen LK35 schon an der IH mit der Menge an Hel-X in einer 200 Liter Tonne schon am laufen.
> Das hat mit 4 Belüftersteinen auch gut funktioniert.
> Wegen der Geräuschwntwicklung werde ich aber auf die größere Hailea umsteigen.



Das heißt der Kompressor ist deutlich zu hören gegenüber einer "normalen" Luftpumpe?
Was sind denn allgemein die Vor u. Nachteile Luftpumpe vs. Kompressor?



Joerg schrieb:


> Wichtig für das bewegen ist, dass es schwebendes Hel-X ist. Für das schwimmende braucht man mehr Leistung.



Hm,interessant Jörg,dass habe ich bisher vom Händler genau umgedreht erläutert bekommen.
Schwebendes,spätestens wenn es besiedelt ist,sackt ab,weil schwerer.
Aus diesem Grund,braucht man für schwebendes eine stärkere Belüftung um es dann in Bewegung und "oben" zu halten.


----------



## mcreal (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*



mcreal schrieb:


> Das heißt der Kompressor ist deutlich zu hören gegenüber einer "normalen" Luftpumpe?



Ok,gerade gelesen.20 db Unterschied.


----------



## Nori (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Der größte Vorteil des Kompressors ist die komplette Wartungsfreiheit, und die bessere Leistungsausbeute (geförderte Liter/Watt) und der günstigere Preis.
Man hat keine Ausfälle und Folgekosten durch Membranwechsel. Mein LK 35 ist jetzt 6 Jahre ohne Probleme und jegliche Wartung gelaufen - momentan läuft seit ca. 2 Monaten der LK 60, da der kleiner 2 große Ausströmer nicht schafft.
Der Nachteil ist das lautere Betriebsgeräusch - ist aber nur ein sonores Brummen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*



mcreal schrieb:


> Schwebendes,spätestens wenn es besiedelt ist,sackt ab,weil schwerer.
> Aus diesem Grund,braucht man für schwebendes eine stärkere Belüftung um es dann in Bewegung und "oben" zu halten.



Hi Mike,
was auch immer der Händler über Hel-x erzählt hat.
Das schwebende schwebt am besten und das schwimm ist leichter und schwimmt. 
Die reltive Dichte von schweb sollte ca. 0.99 und vom schwimm 0.97 sein.


----------



## mcreal (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*



Nori schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil des Kompressors ist die komplette Wartungsfreiheit, und die bessere Leistungsausbeute (geförderte Liter/Watt) und der günstigere Preis.
> Man hat keine Ausfälle und Folgekosten durch Membranwechsel. Mein LK 35 ist jetzt 6 Jahre ohne Probleme und jegliche Wartung gelaufen - momentan läuft seit ca. 2 Monaten der LK 60, da der kleiner 2 große Ausströmer nicht schafft.
> Der Nachteil ist das lautere Betriebsgeräusch - ist aber nur ein sonores Brummen.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo,

habe mich bisher immer noch nicht entscheiden können.
Aber nun,muß ich das mal tun...
Wie Nori das beireits geschrieben hat,spricht auch aus meiner Sicht eigentlich fast alles für den Kompressor.
Das deutlich höhere Betriebsgeräusch,hat mich bisher noch etwas zweifeln lassen,da das Teil ja in der IH laufen soll.
Kann man diesen Kompressor eigentlich einen "Schallschutz" verpassen?
Also zum Beispiel in eine gedämmte Kiste packen?
Oder braucht das Teil einen gewissen "freien Arbeitsraum"


----------



## LotP (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

also ich habe die erste von dir gepostete.
kann nur sagen, dass sie mit 4 lüftersteinen in ner 300l tonne mit 70-80l k1 grad so geht. laufen tut sie gut. aber könnte schon mehr umwälzung bzw power für insg. 6 steine vertragen. wenn ich noch mal eine kaufen würde - hatte die urspr. für nen anderen zweck beschafft - würd ich ne leistungsstärkere kaufen.
ob membran nochmal oder kolben selbst nich schlüssig.


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Du kannst das Teil in eine Schallschutzverpackung einbauen - die sollte aber dem Gerät noch etwas "Luft" lassen. Ich hab ja den Kompresor im Freien laufen und da ist er momentan in einer Amphore eingebaut, die mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt ist. Das Geräusch wird deutlich leiser - auch der Schnee wird es noch weiter dämmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Geräuschdämmung geht schon aber bitte nicht übertreiben, die Kühlrippen daran werden benötigt. 

In der IH würde ich wegen dem Geräusch eher eine Membranpumpe verwenden. Die hat bei ordentlicher Einblastiefe auch Vorteile. Dann geht die verbrauchte Leistung nach unten.


----------



## mcreal (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## mcreal (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hallo,

habe heute meinen Kompressor bekommen und werde diesen am WE "verbauen".
Momentan hängt in der Tonne eine "normale" kleine Luftpumpe mit ca. 5-7 Watt und zwei Ausströmern.
Natürlich "passiert" damit relativ wenig,was das bewegen vom Hel-X betrifft.
Hatte mir allerdings gesagt,besser wie überhaupt keine Bewegung/Sauerstoff.
An zwei Stellen wird dadurch das Hel-X etwas bewegt,der Hauptteil liegt momentan "ruhig" in der Tonne.Genau an diesen Stellen,wo (mangels Leistung) keine Bewegung entsteht,sieht man bereits,das sich die Hel-X Körper verfärbt haben.

Das hat mich etwas verwundert.Hatte eher an den bewegten/belüfteten Stellen als erstes mit einer Besiedlung/Verfärbung gerechnet.Aber nun ist es gerade umgedreht.


----------



## LotP (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

ne, das macht durchaus sinn, dass es so gekommen ist wie es gekommen ist.
das helix bewegt man ja eben, damit immer wieder der bakterienfilm abgerieben wird und sich ein neuer bildet. dementsprechend können sich die bakterien leichter an ruhenden ausbreiten. (wenn die dann alle besiedelt sind, sind natürlich dann die bewegeten schon effektiver. aber in der ansiedlungszeit sollten meiner ansicht nach die bakterien es leichter am ruhenden haben)


----------



## mcreal (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Die Belüftung läüft jetzt ein paar Tage mit dem neuen Kompressor und 6 Steinen.
Also die komplette Fläche vom Hel-X schafft diese nicht in Bewegung zu halten.

Mittlerweile frage ich mich allerdings,ob es bei *einer* Hel-X Tonne nicht sinnvoller ist,diese doch ruhend laufen zu lassen.
Habe momentan noch Nitritwerte um die 0,1.Wie lange kann es noch dauern,bis das Hel-X voll besiedelt ist?
Es läuft jetzt fast einen Monat bei 13°C Wassertemperatur.
Sollte ich beim Hel-X nochmal mit Starterbakterien nach helfen?


----------



## Nori (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Lieber 2 größere Ausströmer als 6 dieser kleinen Kugeln.
Vielleicht wären selbstgebaude Ausströmer mit wenigen Öffnungen sogar die bessere Alternative.
Ich denke bei 13°C bringen die Starter-Bakterien nichts - das ist eben der große Nachteil von Hel-X - es dauert lange bis es richtig arbeitet (deshalb hab ich auch nicht gänzlich auf Plastik umgestellt)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Ich werde nächste Woche nochmal etwas mit versch. Ausströmern experimentieren.
Mal sehen,ob das eine Verbesserung zur jetzigen Lösung bringt.

Dennoch mal die Frage in die Runde:

Wie lange muß ich mich noch gedulden,bis das Hel-X meine wasserwerte positiv beeinflußt.


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

In Anbetracht der Wassertemperaturen würde ich sagen länger als im Sommer - da dauert es mind. 4-6 Wochen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## frido (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Bei uns liegen die Wassertemperaturen inzwischen unter  8 Grad. Bei diesen Temperaturen arbeiten die Bakkis nur noch auf Sparflamme. Vermehren werden sie sich bei den herrschenden Temperaturen wohl nicht mehr-was auch nicht nötig ist, da die Teichbewohner ihre Aktivitäten (fressen, kacken;-) auch deutlich reduzieren. Im Frühjahr bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen und Nährstoffeintrag starten sie dann wieder richtig durch.

Ich habe mein Filter heute abgebaut. Die Koi haben ihre Aktivitäten deutlich reduziert und lassen sich auch mit Futter ziemlich lange bitten...! Aller paar Tage gibts noch ein paar Pellets-nicht mehr-dann hat auch der (bei mir nicht mehr vorhandene) Filter weniger Arbeit.

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hi Mike,
bei 13°C Wassertemperatur kannst du noch sehr lange warten.
Starterbakterien brauchst du auch nicht, da sie sich bei der Temperatur kaum vermehren und auch wenig verwertbare Nahrung vorfinden.


----------



## mcreal (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hm,dann war das wohl eher ne "ungünstige" Lösung,Fische in die IH umsetzen und "neuer" Filter.
Aber ließ sich leider auch zeitlich nicht anders lösen.
Da muß ich wohl nun durch und mit den momentan erhöhten Nitritwerten leben und dementsprechend WW machen.

Bringt dann unter diesen Vorraussetzungen die Belüftung der Hel-X Tonne überhaupt einen Vorteil,oder kann ich mir dies momentan auch (Strom)sparen?


----------



## Joerg (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hi Mike,
WW ist schon mal der richtige Weg. Ein paar Gramm Salz solltest du auch reinmachen.

Neue Filtermaterialien sind immer ungünstig. Es dauert schon lange bis sie eingefahren sind.
Sauerstoff und Bewegung kann nicht schaden. Auch wenn es wenig zu futtern gibt, O² brauchen Sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mcreal (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hallo Jörg,


und dabei hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen schon gedacht,dass sich versch. Hel-X schon wie gewünscht besiedelt(verfärbt) haben.Aber wenn ich jetzt meine Nirtitwerte so anschaue,dann ist das wohl leider nur "Dreck" der da haften bleibt.

Was mich aber schon etwas überrascht,das ich sofort nach dem Füttern(bzw. einen Tag später) die Quittung in Form eines Nitrit Anstieges habe.Das das so schnell geht...
Das ich mit den Nitritwerten zu kämpfen habe,bin ich vom Teich überhaupt nicht gewöhnt.,
Und dabei füttere ich momentan  wirklich wenig und nur aller 3-4 Tage.
Die Fischis knabbern schon am Luftschlauch rum und werden wohl bald in den Streik treten...

Was mache ich da momentan mit meiner UVC?
Normalerweise lasse ich diese in der IH um den Keimdruck "normal" zu halten,aller 14 Tage mal ein paar Stunden laufen.
Sollte ich diese jetzt momentan erstmal komplett aus lassen?


----------



## Joerg (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hi Mike,

das dauert bei der Temperatur schon sehr lange. Ich würde das Füttern mal sehr stark reduzieren und eher jeden Tag kleine Mengen.

Bei mit konnte ich teilweise 2 Stunden nach der Fütterung ein wenig Unwohlsein der Koi beobachten.
Im Teich hast du auch noch andere Flächen, die eine Bakterienschicht haben und mehr Volumen. 

Die UVC würde ich durchgängig laufen lassen. Das mindert den Keimdruck und stört die Bakkies am Hel-X nicht.
Das ist günstiger als die Folgen einer zu hohen behandeln zu müssen. 

Mach mal etwas Salz rein. Das mindert die Auswirkungen des Nitritpeaks für die Fische erheblich. (Muss dafür nicht viel sein ).


----------



## mcreal (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Die UVC würde ich durchgängig laufen lassen. Das mindert den Keimdruck und stört die Bakkies am Hel-X nicht.
> Das ist günstiger als die Folgen einer zu hohen behandeln zu müssen.



Hallo Jörg,

ok.Ich war mir in diesem Punkt nämlich nicht sicher,das ich es mit der UVC den Bakkies eventuell noch etwas "schwieriger" mache.
Die UVC (36 W) ist für meine 2.000l IH vielleicht etwas "überdimensioniert"
Diese werkelt sonst am Teich.


----------



## Joerg (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Belüftung für 200er  Hel-X Tonnne*

Hi Mike,
das passt schon. 
Die hatte ich auch am laufen und danach war es für die Koi angenehmer. 
Am Teich brauche ich sie nur im Frühjahr, ansonsten liegt sie rum.


----------

